# WCS solution for late models of Bianchi



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

Late model Bianchis (and some other brands) are missing the World Championship Stripes from their frames. A rider gets to wear the stripes forever after winning the World Championship. So why have the manufacturers ceased adding them to their frames?

My 1885 alum/hydro/carbon bianchi is missing them. Here's my solution using a little graphic design and a good printer.


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

Bill Bikie said:


> Late model Bianchis (and some other brands) are missing the World Championship Stripes from their frames. A rider gets to wear the stripes forever after winning the World Championship. So why have the manufacturers ceased adding them to their frames?
> 
> My 1885 alum/hydro/carbon bianchi is missing them. Here's my solution using a little graphic design and a good printer.


are you a world champion?


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

*No...but Bianchi brand is*



Red Sox Junkie said:


> are you a world champion?


What I meant was that a rider can wear the stripes forever on his/her jersey, and the manufacturer can display them on the frames. No...I'm not a World Champion, but Bianchi is


----------



## padawan716 (Mar 22, 2008)

If you have to be a world champion to display the stripes, that probably explains why manufacturers don't put stripes on their bikes every year, especially if they're selling team color schemes or similar to the public. 

That's a pretty good solution, though, for a mono stay like that. I would probably go for something smaller or narrower, but I've got a 2008 1885 and I don't think the color scheme lends itself to the stripes.


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

padawan716 said:


> If you have to be a world champion to display the stripes, that probably explains why manufacturers don't put stripes on their bikes every year, especially if they're selling team color schemes or similar to the public.
> 
> That's a pretty good solution, though, for a mono stay like that. I would probably go for something smaller or narrower, but I've got a 2008 1885 and I don't think the color scheme lends itself to the stripes.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Even my Bianchi San Jose has the WCS's.

I feel that proportionally my stripes match the other graphics on the 1885. And they're rainbow stripes, they'll look good on any bike color scheme. 

Maybe Bianchi dropped the stripes because of the wild color schemes and graphics used now. Also I think it was economics too. So your argument above is valid.


----------



## padawan716 (Mar 22, 2008)

That's true, I don't really get why the stripes would be on the san jose (and the pista, too). Maybe it has more to do with the general stigma of recreational riders wearing stripes?


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

*The bottom line is...*



padawan716 said:


> That's true, I don't really get why the stripes would be on the san jose (and the pista, too). Maybe it has more to do with the general stigma of recreational riders wearing stripes?


The bottom line is that a World Championship road race was won on a Bianchi, and any of their frames can wear the stripes. Cadel Evans won the road race last year, so he can wear the Rainbow Jersey until the next winner. The manufacturer of the winning frame can also carry the stripes forever on any of their frames.

Bianchi reparto course frames and other Bianchi frames that could be used for competetion also might carry the stripes. I doubt if you'd find them on a bike path cruiser.

Now...I'm done with this topic forever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## z5Thor (Jun 29, 2010)

*Blame it on the suits*

The UCI owns the rainbow strips and have begun charging a fee to put them on anything bike related, frames, components, hats, socks, jerseys, cats...


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

*Only World champions and the winners bike should be allowed to wear the stripes*



z5Thor said:


> The UCI owns the rainbow strips and have begun charging a fee to put them on anything bike related, frames, components, hats, socks, jerseys, cats...


Only World champions and the winners bike can legitimitly wear the stripes forever more. This includes track (in six day races only the Madison riders can), cyclocross, mountian bike, and road. These stripes are awarded by the UCI. 

One can still find the stripes on Colnagos and Bianchis for example

I would never wear a World Championship jersey I found in a bike shop, because...I didn't earn it. Same with the Polka dot jersey.


----------



## z5Thor (Jun 29, 2010)

The UCI does award the stripes to winners of WC's and in the past many manufacturers put them on their stuff when a sponsored rider won a WC too but the UCI owns the copyrights to them and have begun charging a fee to use them. Some companys may pay the fee, some not. Ritchey, DeFeet, Pace and others have sold items with the stripes on them as well Schinn, Fuji, Kellog, Colnago, Serotta and every other bike thaat won a road, track or cross title. Now they'll have to pay the licensing fee to continue.


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

z5Thor said:


> The UCI does award the stripes to winners of WC's and in the past many manufacturers put them on their stuff when a sponsored rider won a WC too but the UCI owns the copyrights to them and have begun charging a fee to use them. Some companys may pay the fee, some not. Ritchey, DeFeet, Pace and others have sold items with the stripes on them as well Schinn, Fuji, Kellog, Colnago, Serotta and every other bike thaat won a road, track or cross title. Now they'll have to pay the licensing fee to continue.


Well said, thanks, but I feel that riders that havn't won a World Championship should not be wearing the stripes. For example winners like Lance Armstrong, Cadel Evans, Alesandro Balan and Oscar Freire are presently wearing the stripes on their jerseys. No other riders are allowed to do so. 

Granted, the stripes can be found on socks, caps, and cereal boxes, but there is something "sacred" about only the winners wearing them on their jerseys.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

Don't the "current" winners get to wear a full jersey with the WC stripes on the middle and "past" winners have them on cuffs or socks or wherever (visible although Tiny) , Of course they could also have their national champion colours(if applicable too) !


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

> I would never wear a World Championship jersey I found in a bike shop, because...I didn't earn it. Same with the Polka dot jersey.


Well the frame didnt earn the stripes either. the bike is not self powered... 
and why all bianchi should have the stripes? just because someone won with another model ??


----------



## z5Thor (Jun 29, 2010)

I ride quite often with several friends who have won national championships and next week one of them will be back from Austria with a masters worlds jersey. None of them take wearing the jersey as seriously as so many people on this forum d, granted they're all masters jerseys. I once rode up to Andy Hampsten on a group ride wearing a pink Giro jersey, I told him I really didn't win it, I bought it on ebay. We both had a laugh. I don't have any issues with wearing a national team or a worlds jersey if they have the rest of the team logos on them, they sell them and I'm a fan.


----------

